# Prayers for Obi, please



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers are with you and Obi...good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Obi!!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

In my thoughts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tons of prayers being sent to Obi


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Prayers for you and Obi from Northern Michigan. Bless the oldsters, they are so special...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will be saying lots of prayers for you and Obi.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thinking of you and Obi and hoping everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts to you and Obi.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Prayers and good wishes on their way for Obi


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers, good thoughts, and best hopes, for Obi...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Prayers and good wishes for Obi from the UK.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending healing thoughts for Obi today. I hope all goes well for him, and you.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sending you both prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for you and Obi!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Many prayers for Obi that all goes well for the both of you today.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you today with prayers, good wishes and hugs.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

More prayers for you both.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Prayers and thoughts for Obi from PA


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Positive thoughts, prayers and hugs for Obi and for you and his other Mom too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope they do have a miracle drug for Obi. Many good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers coming from Ga for sweet Obi. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Sending thoughts and prayers to Obi.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Many positive thoughts and prayers for Obi and you tomorrow.:smooch: Please keep us updated on your appointment.


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

:crossfing Thinking of you both :crossfing


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we lost him....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Marcia, your heart must be breaking!!! I am so so sorry that you lost Obi! I'm sure he knows you were by this side the entire time.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost OBI. I can imagine what pain you are in. My Sandy died at 13.5 y.o. and that still wasn't enough time. Prayers and support for you and your family

beth, moose and angel


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, I came looking for an update, never expecting this. I am so very sorry, I wish there was something more I could say. I don't think there are any words big enough for what you must be feeling right now. Please take care.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Obi.....thinking of you and your family at this sad time!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*gasp* I am so very sorry for your loss of Obi. I don't know what else to say. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

it was time. it was ok. when I feel I can be coherant I'll post a thread. It actually couldn't have been better since both his legal owner & I (emotional owner/best friend) were with him


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loss of Obi, it is never easy.
I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no... I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet Obi, and big hugs to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry you lost Obi


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I'm wishing you fond remeberances of Obi.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Obi and so glad for him that you were there although I know it was hard. I know it made it easier for him to have his best friend with him.

I copied his picture from the senior thread because I wanted to see his so wonderful picture again. I am putting it here in case others missed it. He sure did love to give a stick a good chewing.

You gave him a lot of love and fun. it is so hard to lose them and I wish you had been able to have him longer. From reading your stories, I know you made a huge difference in Obi's life.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> From reading your stories, I know you made a huge difference in Obi's life.


thanks, and he made huge difference in my life---guess that's what best friends do, huh?

i told his "owner" today about lots of his adventures (owner's son didn't want him to go in our airplane)..DH will never find another living critter that loved that airplane as much as Obi

Obi gave me the huge gift of learning about goldens & I'm so lucky to have one beside me now


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm confused? I don't know Obi's background. What do you mean by his "owner"?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Obi's gift of introducing you to the love if goldens was a treasure.
He will continue to bring you love and joy with every other golden you ever love. That is quite a legacy. He truly was a best friend.



spruce said:


> thanks, and he made huge difference in my life---guess that's what best friends do, huh?
> 
> i told his "owner" today about lots of his adventures (owner's son didn't want him to go in our airplane)..DH will never find another living critter that loved that airplane as much as Obi
> 
> Obi gave me the huge gift of learning about goldens & I'm so lucky to have one beside me now


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Godspeed, sweet Obi!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Prayers for Obi - hope he is ok.

Kris


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm SO sorry Marcia :--sad:I'm so glad he had you and his other Mom there. I know how much he meant to you. I will write more later... email me if you need to.

BogeysMom: Obi was officially "owned" by Marcia's neighbor, but always hung out at Marcia's with the other dogs and went everywhere with them.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . it is obvious how much you love Obi.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Obi. A prayer for you in your time of sorrow


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Obi. It is so hard no matter how long we have them it is never enough time. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwww crap. We were praying for some better news....

CoopersMom--thanks for the photo--Obi looked like a a real sweetheart.

The crew here east of Pittsburgh sends its condolences and lots of furhugs your way.

Rest in Peace Obi.

SJ


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no, I just saw this. I am so, so sorry!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Obi, and thinking of you all at this very sad and tough time

Run free Obi and sleep softly with new friends Obi


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so very sorry.

RIP sweet Obi.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Adding my condolences, so very sorry!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry Obi has gone to the Bridge. RIP beautiful Obi


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i want to thank everyone for their caring -- it really does feel good to have people that truly understand
and
I want to thank Obi for being considerate even at the end -- he was at our house when symptoms began (not in the woods), he was an active friend until day before (no prolonged illness/tx), he allowed both his legal owner/I to be involved (she was leaving for 3 weeks)...and lots more


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Obi and play hard at the bridge.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sad to read of sweet Obi's passing. He knew how much h was loved by you, and his legal owner. May he rest in Peace, running free and healthy once again. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest easy, Obi. I'll remember you :heartbeat


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no... I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet Obi, and big hugs to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw that Obi went to the Bridge. I am so very sorry. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Obi!


----------

